# Help: New aquarium setup



## HeXoM (Oct 5, 2010)

Hey guys, I just got my 40 Gallon glass breeder aquarium and I'm trying to figure out the best way to get a good amount of flow into my tank, plus not have so much culture in the back of the tank.

This is something i drew up real quick as an example of what I want to do. 










If anyone has any suggestions on how to improve this setup, I would really appreciate it fellas.

Hope you enjoy my Paint skills :-D


----------



## pretzelsz (Jan 14, 2010)

Looks good. You will want to add a good sized power head still in the tank. Also what is the spacing of the baffles?

Also that is alot of holes in the tank. The more you drill the more likely you are to crack the glass(If this is a DIY job). So think about that too.


----------



## HeXoM (Oct 5, 2010)

I just drew up the baffles just for he picture. Not sure how much spacing I'm going to have yet.

I'll be getting a Ech Tech MP10 for the powerhead, so i'll have plenty of water moving around.

I'm going to be drilling only 2 holes. Is that a lot for glass aquariums? 
If it is, i might as well get a U-tube, but i would really like that clean look.
But I would rather have something safe.

Or is it better having an acrylic aquarium for this sort of set up?


----------



## pretzelsz (Jan 14, 2010)

2 holes is fine but if you are doing this yourself the fewer the better...but two is fine. If you were going to do 3 or more go with a pro. 

Glass and acrylic is really preference if you like acrylic and how light it is go with that, If you like glass and the durability of it go glass. Drilling acrylic is easier then glass but still has some risks in it. At the end of the day it is just what you would rather have. Glass is great for this size. below a 10 gallon go acrylic, above 55 it is just what you like more IMO.

Good luck hope I helped. If you have any other questions I will be glad to help(tomorrow) and I am sure others will too.


----------



## HeXoM (Oct 5, 2010)

^Thanks for the advice bro.

I was talking with a local shop that cuts glass and they said it'll only be safe if the glass is 9mm thick.
One of the guys there builds custom made aquariums for fun at home, so he might make me one for cheap out of 9mm glass. 

I would rather have a pro do this, your right.

Thanks for the help fellas. 


How is the overall setup though?
Would all this work together or i might have flow problems or overflowing?


----------



## pretzelsz (Jan 14, 2010)

It looks good. But you'll want the return pump as close to the places where it is actually going into the tank for minimal flow loss. Baffles. And the power head seems fine. But I am no expert on that.

Also do you have a skimmer? What are you putting in the refuge?


----------



## HeXoM (Oct 5, 2010)

Awesome!

Im putting an AquaC EV-120 Protein Skimmer with a MAG 7 pump, 4"deep sand bed, 10lbs of rubble live rock, chaeto, and most likely a MAG 5 pump for the return.
This pump is for now until i get my chiller and UV sterilizer.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

i suggest splitting the overflow pipe to either side of the sump and have your return pump in the middle and then split that up to either side of the tank. it might be a good idea to use actual PVC for the plumbing to, you can use a ball valve going into the refuge side to control its flow. unions are also helpful incase you need to take anything apart for cleaning, or your pump failing. you would also need 2 bubble traps on either side of the return pump.
if you dont go this way, you would only NEED one bubble trap in your original design, right before the return pump.
as for drilling i suggest looking into glass holes for an overflow. if thickness is a worry ive drilled 2 holes into 1/2 inch glass. youtube.com has videos on how to drill a tank.
welcome to the forum.


----------



## HeXoM (Oct 5, 2010)

^Thanks man 

I'll figure out how i can do that and what i can use.
Time to shop :lol:


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

onefish2fish said:


> i suggest splitting the overflow pipe to either side of the sump and have your return pump in the middle and then split that up to either side of the tank. it might be a good idea to use actual PVC for the plumbing to, you can use a ball valve going into the refuge side to control its flow. unions are also helpful incase you need to take anything apart for cleaning, or your pump failing. you would also need 2 bubble traps on either side of the return pump.
> if you dont go this way, you would only NEED one bubble trap in your original design, right before the return pump.
> as for drilling i suggest looking into glass holes for an overflow. if thickness is a worry ive drilled 2 holes into 1/2 inch glass. youtube.com has videos on how to drill a tank.
> welcome to the forum.


+1 on the unions LOL i just had to take my pump out for cleaning and what a pain in the butt that was.... oh well there is always the next tank ........


----------



## HeXoM (Oct 5, 2010)

What sort of bubble trap are you talking about though?
Sorry I'm a newbie to this lol


----------

